# Roving



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

How do you make roving? I have a drum carder and I can make lovely batts but I would love to have roving like the commercial stuff you buy. I end up splitting my batts to spin them. Of course then you have to join another little rolag fairly often. I enjoy spinning from roving because you don't have to do joins very often and it goes faster because it is fairly uniform and a breeze to draft. Can I do roving from my drum carder or would I need a different piece of equipment? Thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

get (or make) yourself a DIZ. (basically a piece of 'something' with a hole through it that you pull the fiber through) let me see if I can find you some links on it.

http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/using-a-diz.shtml

A couple diz' at the bottom of this page:
http://www.woolery.com/Pages/fiberprepfr.html

And yes, it's traditionally used with combs, but you can use it with a drum carder too!

It's good to see you posting again!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a ditz!!!!! I use to with my wool combs. What do I use it for to make roving?

Sorry I've been away for so long. I've just about got the barber shop so that all I have to do is show up for work rather than showing up 5 hrs early to work on it. Hopefully I'll be posting on a more regular basis


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I've been wondering what a ditz is for, I've seen them in catalogs and don't know why I would need one. Is it supposed to make my life easier somehow?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Not necessarily easier, just another step you can add to your fiber process!

As you take combed or carded wool off, you pull it through the diz to make a continuous roving.

I've seen really cool rovings made pulling through different colors at the same time or in a sequence


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

swamp_deb said:


> I've been wondering what a *ditz* is for, I've seen them in catalogs and don't know why I would need one. Is it supposed to make my life easier somehow?


Ahem, you do _not_ need nor want a _*ditz*_ messing around with your precious fiber! :nono: That might prove counter-enabling.

Now a _*diz*_, on the other hand, is a handy little gadget. 







Sorry, :angel: just could not let that one slide.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL it's bad enough that I talk with an east TX accent.....now I'm spelling with it too :baby04: 

Well gee that makes sense. Pull it through the little round disky-thingy-ma-jig. Different sized holes would make different sized roving. Thankyou!! Now if I can just get to my spinning equipment I can try it out  I'm about to get really tired of all HIS stuff being more important than mine(hence it is on top and in front of my stuff). Hmmmm all his stuff would make a lovely 4th of July bonfire  Can ya'll tell that I've been confined to a tiny little RV with this man for wayyyyyy too long?!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Ahem, you do _not_ need nor want a _*ditz*_ messing around with your precious fiber! :nono: That might prove counter-enabling.
> 
> Now a _*diz*_, on the other hand, is a handy little gadget.
> 
> ...



Well I was thinking that a ditz needed to stay away, but I could have sworn that I saw it spelled like that on a web catalog, and not just by TxGypsy! 

I think it should be called "that thing with a hole thinga ma jiggy" and I still don't see where I will need one. :help:


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

swamp_deb said:


> I think it should be called "that thing with a hole thinga ma jiggy" and I still don't see where I will need one. :help:


Perfect name! I don't think I'll ever use one, either. I don't like spinning from roving, but I love spinning from strips off a batt. 

Meg


----------

